# Who isn't here anymore ????? We miss you



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lets make a list of the people we miss on Chi P,who we never hear from.
1.Claireee
2.Skyla


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tiny giant!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg thats right, where did cutie skyla go!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg thats right, where did cutie skyla go!


 Pmd her and she had been ill but would be back soon,that was months ago ???


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I miss Claireee, she used to be my friend on FB and I just just checked and she aint on my friend list anymore?? Where she go?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rocky scotland said:


> I miss Claireee, she used to be my friend on FB and I just just checked and she aint on my friend list anymore?? Where she go?


really? whats her name again let me check mine ! i know she said she was moving and that was the last i heard from her


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

TinyGiant!!!!!! Idr anyone else... i went MIA for a few months myself... COME BACK GAIL!!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Kioana said:


> really? whats her name again let me check mine ! i know she said she was moving and that was the last i heard from her


Nope she aint on my list of friends, check urs Kioana and see, her name is Claire Chessum.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Lynda, she is gone from my friend list, too!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

msmadison said:


> Lynda, she is gone from my friend list, too!


Really?? Thats a bit worrying.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay - where are you girl?


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i wasn't here much of december - what happened to dahliasmom?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, i noticed the other day that Claire wasnt on my FB friends anymore too. Strange.
I actually noticed she was on here a few days ago, but didnt post anything, and i left a visitor message for her, but she logged out again.

I miss Tricia, Robin and Leah too.
Tasha too.
Also Rhonda aka Dahlia's mum.
I know they are on FB a lot.
Will need to see if they still chat on msn aswell.
Alan isnt on much nowadays too, same with Mandy.
It's a real shame. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> TwilightGirlKay - where are you girl?


I saw her on the list of names of who is on, a few days ago, but again she didnt post anything.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Mandy still checks in ..proabably so we don't all pulling a wobbly worrying about what's happened to her...LOL.  She posted pics recently.

claire was moving and that...hmm..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yeah i text Mandy the other day to say she was missed and folk wanted to pics, lol xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rocky scotland said:


> Nope she aint on my list of friends, check urs Kioana and see, her name is Claire Chessum.



wow slap my face she removed me too  wonder what we did ?

just pm'ed her on fb:coolwink:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope all these people are ok x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Has Claire even still got a FB account?
I didnt think she did.
Oh that is worse that she removed folk then.
Hmmm odd. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow yes loads of people havent come back! *sniffs air* i think we all smell  lol What about Sophie? who had a long haired Chihuahua girl and had recently got a little boy too?I cant think of her name! lol


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i've been mia for awhile myself and notice that chopper and his mom are gone.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I have to admit, I have been lurking! :hiding:

Once you have been out of the loop for a while its hard to just jump back in!!

Im going to get posting again, I dont think I could ever really leave chi people for good!

:foxes_207: xxxx Ive missed you all and all your fur babies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

WELCOME BACK,and stop this lurking


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay Leah, you did as promised, lol :hello1:
Good to see you back.
Lurkers will be detected and punished, hahaha!!
xxxxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

of course!! I am a girl of my word!!  I do miss it here, and theres so many new and cute pups to catch up on!!

Shame about Claire, she was on my fb too, im guessing that im deleted off there also, maybe she just closed her account down!? x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Terri said:


> Yep, i noticed the other day that Claire wasnt on my FB friends anymore too. Strange.
> I actually noticed she was on here a few days ago, but didnt post anything, and i left a visitor message for her, but she logged out again.
> 
> I miss Tricia, Robin and Leah too.
> ...


this is my list too and linda and tricia


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i remember claire posted she was going to tidy up her facebook, i think????


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> I have to admit, I have been lurking! :hiding:
> 
> Once you have been out of the loop for a while its hard to just jump back in!!
> 
> ...


we've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad5:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

honeebee said:


> i've been mia for awhile myself and notice that chopper and his mom are gone.


Chopper and his mom are on my FB.  She's been pretty busy, there's alot that has gone on in her life. I'll ask her if she's going to come back on here.....I talk to her alot on FB.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


> Lurkers will be detected and punished, hahaha!!
> xxxxx


absolutely!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone seen wahmom?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Maleighchi (Leigh)?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

And what about Mom2babynatalie???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I miss Robin!! I know she's on FB playing games..... come back Robin!!!! ha!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Maleighchi (Leigh)?


Leigh is on my FB. I'll tell her she's missed on here too! She is really busy with her life on the farm!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Tiny giant!!!!!





I<3Gizmo said:


> TinyGiant!!!!!! Idr anyone else... i went MIA for a few months myself... COME BACK GAIL!!!!!


Yes, TinyGiant, how is Pepper doing???


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> anyone seen wahmom?


 aawww thanks for thinking about me! I pop in & out but sometimes don't have anything useful to add


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We have found another one.Welcome back:hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Nadias-mom ???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

michele said:


> Nadias-mom ???


oh yeah!! From Alaska. I loved seeing pics of little Nadia!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone heard from Gail yet? Im worried about her!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> anyone heard from Gail yet? Im worried about her!


no, and no answer to a pm from me...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

havent heard from her either...she was in the secret exchange too.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm i hope shes ok...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I see on her profile page that she was here two days ago... I'm sure she has her own
reasons for not posting...


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I miss Robin!! I know she's on FB playing games..... come back Robin!!!! ha!


Yes Robin, we miss you! Surely you miss us!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I see on her profile page that she was here two days ago... I'm sure she has her own
> reasons for not posting...


Just saw where she had confirmed my pm about secret bunny...no response from her though...hope she is ok.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Yes Robin, we miss you! Surely you miss us!!!


I miss her too


----------

